# Rocky suckers run



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

The average size seems up, I hooked a few beasts today... anyone?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Post up some pics. Always found them interesting to fish for.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll be back at it again tomorrow I'll post some pictures if I get any more. I was targeting Steelhead and they were picking up single egg patterns.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I noticed this today as well on a river here in the northwest part of the state.


----------

